# New Tyres 215 or 225?..makes no sense?? ££££



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi..
I am looking to buy 4 new tyres shortly.
I currently have 215x75x16 on the mh.

When I search on the net these tyres show up between £100 and £150...eg Continental Vanco @ £138

http://www.tyres-pneus-online.co.uk/car-tyres/CONTINENTAL/VANCO,CAMPER/

On the same web page is the same tyre but with spec 225x75x16 and at £103 each.

So a wider tyre costs £35 less??!!

Can I use these tyres?..if not..why not?

Why do you get more..pay less

Cheers,

Clemmo


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

clemmo said:


> Hi..
> I am looking to buy 4 new tyres shortly.
> I currently have 215x75x16 on the mh.
> 
> ...


Annoying is it not!

they should fit (see wheel size)
only around 2% difference in circumference so inside 4% differential tolerance
you will get slightly lower revs with the 225's
maybe a difference in MPG
but as the gearing will change slightly give less hill climbing power as an example, I doubt you will notice.

Have a Look at this

TM


----------



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for that..

Does anone have 225 tyres on??

cheers


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have 225 tyres on my Iveco Daily, I'm 90% sure that the Fiat Ducato et al have 205 tyres mounted on the same width wheel rims. (did some research on this as I nearly bought a Fiat wheel to replace the missing spare wheel on my Iveco)


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Got to agree with Trev.

Technically you are over specking the tyre so should cause no problems. Just make sure the load rating is the same or grater than your originals.

You can get nearly as much tolerance between dimensions on the same size tyre as going up a size.

The only possible problems might be the tyre could foul the suspension on full lock or when fully loaded there could be a risk of them catching the body work. But I would guess most Motorhomes have a fair clearance so you should not have any problems.

They are probably cheaper as the 225,s are more common on later vehicles so there will be more manufactured to satisfy demand


Richard...


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*option?*

Hi,
I seem to remember that 225 tyres are fitted as a "oversize" option on Ducato's
Try the van handbook 
Ray


----------

